# Help switching from Pro Plan to grain free



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Another option is looking online...sometimes you can find deals for free shipping. I plan to get my next bag of food from amazon. I found a brand I like for under two dollars a pound and free shipping.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

We are switching to California Natural - it can be harder to find but they have it at our PetWorld.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Good idea, Loisiana! Do you know any online companies that offer returns if you don't like the product? I know petco will do that t so long as you have the receipt. I just worry about trying out new foods from an online retailer that are $60+ and them not working out. 

I have only looked at doggiefood.com so far.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

baumgartml16 said:


> We are switching to California Natural - it can be harder to find but they have it at our PetWorld.


upon what basis did you make the decision to choose California Natural of another, Baumgartml? So many choices and and so much information leaves me so confused!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yea I know. My mother in law had all three of her goldens on that for their adult life and they were all very healthy, beautiful coated, happy dogs! They have a low fat option too which appealed to me. I did a search on the forum for California Natural and couldn't find any complaints about it so we are going for it!  It also is reasonably priced in comparisoin to what we were paying for puppy pro plan food.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd suggest buying small bags until you settle on a food that works. www.k9cuisine.com offers free shipping.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I went to that website to read about different foods, as they had very helpful charts with ingredient lists for each food.
BTW, I glanced at a canned dog food called Instinct which sold for $5. for a 13 oz can....and it said to feed 3/-1 1/4 cans per 15 lb of the dog's weight. Yikes!!! does anyone feed canned dog food to a big dog?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, I feed Taste of the Wild to my boys. When I wanted to switch them to this food, I went to the TOTW website and sent in my question for recommendation on which formula to feed to their vet on staff. I got a reply fast and they sent out samples of dog food per UPS. A box arrived with six sample bags, more than I expected and free of course. Here is the website if you want to try that, write to them and have them send samples to you:

Grain-Free Natural Premium Holistic Healthy Dog and Cat Food - Taste of the Wild Pet Food


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I recommend talking to someone at the local "feed" store like Agway or a mom & pop store. I was shocked that my parent's little farm & feed store in their town sells many of the better quality foods and at a better price to boot. They were also willing to order anything my mom wanted! How about that?!  I am sure that you could do the same-- so the sky's the limit on what food you want to use if you can make contact with a good store manager. 

My 1.5 year old male had been eating TOTW since he was weaned. Recently he's been having soft stool and no medical reason for it. I don't know if it was a bad bag of food or a virus or what-- but I am in the process of transitioning him to Fromm Gold Large Breed Adult. It has grains in it but the "good" kind as there is no corn, wheat, soy or byproducts. He's only been on it a few days but I'm seeing promising poop. LOL. My puppy is still on TOTW as he has no reason to change, but he's also eating from a different bag so who knows. 

I had considered feeding Natural Balance but decided to stay with TOTW when we brought Gibbs home since he was doing well on it. I had contacted Nat. Bal. and asked for samples and they sent me a big box of every flavor they offer. I ended up using them as treats but you could do the same.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Is money a factor or is the convenience of easy access that is driving you to the bigger box stores like Petco and such? I agree with the online options as suggested already. I would also add to check out The Honest Kitchen for the wonderful options they have for dehydrated raw. They have a fantastic website. I applaud you for doing your homework, looking into all of your options is fantastic. Lots to look at and think about. Best wishes you find a food that fits your needs and your wallet.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Money isn't necessarily a HUGE factor, but let's be honest, I don't have a money tree in the backyard! I love the idea of ordering the food online, however one concern I have is that in the past, I have been known to make a mad dash to Petco when there are only 2-3 scoops of food left in the bag. So I worry about running out and not ordering in time! But maybe if I knew their meals depended on it, I would be a little more organized and timely! 

Thank you everyone for your ideas! I never considered contacting the company... great thinking!

Also, there happens to be a "mom-and-pop" feed store a few miles from me, so I am going to see what they have going on there too... 

Thank you guys so much!


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> I went to that website to read about different foods, as they had very helpful charts with ingredient lists for each food.
> BTW, I glanced at a canned dog food called Instinct which sold for $5. for a 13 oz can....and it said to feed 3/-1 1/4 cans per 15 lb of the dog's weight. Yikes!!! does anyone feed canned dog food to a big dog?


Holy cow! That would be insanely expensive. I am not easily grossed out, but something about wet dog/cat food just creeps me out and makes my stomach turn!! WOOF! I am puppysitting for a friend right now and her Westie eats wet food. I have to turn my head when I open the little container and just hope I don't puke... YUCK! And then he gobbles it right up like it is just SOOOOO delicious!


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

I second the idea of checking out your local feed store. We have a feed store/hardware store here, mostly hardware, that orders in our dog food for us. We use California Naturals Lamb Grain Free, and it seems to work well for our dogs' ears.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

UPDATE: I just contacted the local feed store and they carry TOTW. AND it is about $15 cheaper than the Natural Balance food and the store is about 10 minutes closer to me than Petco. This really seems like a no-brainer so long as the food agrees with my pups! Thank you guys for the idea! I really appreciate it. 

In the meantime, I have contacted TOTW for samples...

THANKS :wave::wavey::wave::wavey:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Good news! I had a feeling that they'd have a good selection! Remember to transition slowly. I'd also choose the lamb or the salmon formulas to start the dogs on as they have lower protein/fat than the bison & duck.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great, glad to hear it. Good luck, I hope TOTW works for your pup. I also use the Sierra Mountain formula with roasted lamb, because of the lower protein and fat content.
I buy TOTW at tractor supply company.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I belong to Petflow and have a regular delivery of Blue Buffalo Wilderness sent to my home. I have about one shipment of two bags every five weeks for my girls. I have free shipping. I can always move up a shipment or have one postpned. I do that very often. They have a HUGE selection and are always willing to work with me.

Join PetFlow and Save Money Today | Petflow.com


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Buck's ears improved vastly on NUTRO Natural Choice and they now have a Grain Free. There are 3 novel protein, Limited Ingredient diets to pick from. Here is the description of the Large Breed from nutro.com

(We understand that some large breed dogs have a sensitivity to grain —that’s why we are proud to introduce the only Grain Free Limited Ingredient Diet guaranteed to improve skin & coat, formulated for the specific needs of Large Breed Dogs. We use pasture-fed natural lamb meal as the single novel animal protein source and potatoes as the single carbohydrate source to reduce the likelihood of food sensitivity. Additionally, natural sources of glucosamine and chondroitin help maintain healthy joint cartilage. 100% Satisfaction Guaranteed, we’re sure your dog will love the taste, and you will love the results, or your money back.)

If you get the chance to get to a feed store, go on the weekend when you can run in to food reps. Nutro almost always has reps out on Saturday as I am sure other companies do. Store employees can be educated about ingredients but that can be a hit or miss. Pet owners like GRF are always the best resource and it seems food is always a hot topic. Some rating sites can be great but go forth with caution. I have seen a lot of bad information for sure. 

I hope I gave you some of the help you were looking for. Let me know where you land and why. I always want to keep informed. Good Luck.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

desi.n.nutro said:


> Buck's ears improved vastly on NUTRO Natural Choice and they now have a Grain Free. There are 3 novel protein, Limited Ingredient diets to pick from. Here is the description of the Large Breed from nutro.com
> 
> (We understand that some large breed dogs have a sensitivity to grain —that’s why we are proud to introduce the only Grain Free Limited Ingredient Diet guaranteed to improve skin & coat, formulated for the specific needs of Large Breed Dogs. We use pasture-fed natural lamb meal as the single novel animal protein source and potatoes as the single carbohydrate source to reduce the likelihood of food sensitivity. Additionally, natural sources of glucosamine and chondroitin help maintain healthy joint cartilage. 100% Satisfaction Guaranteed, we’re sure your dog will love the taste, and you will love the results, or your money back.)
> 
> ...


Do you recommend anything other then Nutro....?. I fed Nutro once and it made my dog sick. Nutro refused to give me any money back but instead offered 2 free large bags. How would I use the bags if I wasnt planning to feed the food anymore. Yeah they give you your money back in the form of coupons towards another Nutro product.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Do you recommend anything other then Nutro....?. I fed Nutro once and it made my dog sick. Nutro refused to give me any money back but instead offered 2 free large bags. How would I use the bags if I wasnt planning to feed the food anymore. Yeah they give you your money back in the form of coupons towards another Nutro product.


I am so sorry that was your experience. The policy is to give you your money back. I think stores don't always understand that we will buy it back from them and we mean 100% guaranteed.

A lot of dogs have trouble switching to Nutro because the protein is so rich. If you switch food for a dog with a sensitive system, maybe 2 or 3 weeks to switch would work out better. The good news is GF still has meat as the first ingredient but is a little lower in protein and is not as rich. 

Otherwise, there are a couple GF Limited Ingredient diets out there. Look for those. Limited Ingredient means there are only things in the food that fit the NEEDS of the pets and fewer ingredients would be simpler to sort out the possible cause of issues. Grains often get the wrap for issues but that is because…it often is the grain!


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

You have received some great suggestions for better foods here. I myself feed California Naturals Lamb grain free, and my dogs' ears are good. Also humidity may play a role, I believe. I suggest you look at dogfoodadviser.com -- they are very complete. A good site for health, tilted toward natural health but not "out there," is dogaware.com


----------

